

Introduction to Linux, Free Course from the Linux Foundation - slam3s
http://educationware.net/introduction-to-linux-free-course-from-the-linux-foundation/

======
plongeur
I began the course last time it was offered on edX. And I didn't like this
course at all. In my opinion it was pretty inefficient with regards to
presentation of information, motivation of students, integration and
realization of interactive lessons.

And that struck me as surprising given how often they emphasize how much
experience they have with teaching. I took multiple edX and coursera classes
from Alpha to Omega and this was one of the worst.

If you want to learn Linux - it's actually really simple:

1\. Install Ubuntu (really easy)

2\. IF you have a problem THEN Google it END

~~~
xtrumanx
I think that's terrible advice for learning Linux since most people learning
Linux are hoping to learn to use the shell and the programs accessible only
via command line.

I tried learning Linux since the mid-2000s and failed every time up until
recently. I even followed your advice to the letter. I would install Ubuntu
and just played with the default apps and tried downloading some other stuff
but quickly got bored because I wasn't learning anything and I wasn't doing
anything productive on it. Everything I learned I learned in the first day of
two of usage. It was that simple. I would always end up booting back into
Windows regularly and reclaiming the disk space when I needed it. Then I'd
repeat the process a year later.

I finally actually started to get Linux around early 2013 when I decided to
try learning again but this time I had something useful to use it for:
programming. I've been programming on Windows and wanted to try building
software on Linux. Now I had a need to learn my way around bash and all the
utilities found within it. I've also taken Intro to Linux course when it was
offered on edX last year and although I can't say it was the greatest course
I've ever taken it definitely would have helped me out a ton when I started
using Ubuntu for my programming.

In fact, it is the best resource I've come across for learning Linux a
beginner can find simply because it gives you a good idea of what working with
Linux is like for a variety of perspectives. It's got a bit talking about
working with text editors (both gui and cli based), a bit talking about users
and groups, chapters covering the basics super-useful utilities like grep that
you really ought to know exists.

My favorite thing I learned from the course was the `apropos` utility which
searches the man pages. One of the worst problems I've had with Linux was
remembering the name of some program that did something useful. Now I can just
type `apropos pdf` to find a brief description of all programs that have the
word pdf in their man page description. Super useful when your searching for
that pdf file splitter or merger you used a blue moon ago but can't remember
its name.

In fact, I don't think I've ever bothered with man pages up until I've taken
this course. Now I do a whole lot less Googling and more fending for myself.

Sorry, this went on for too long but I think my point is clear; you're
probably not going to learn much if you just install Ubuntu and this course
(in my opinion) has incredible value for a beginner.

~~~
plongeur
TL;DR:

[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+bash+tutorial](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+bash+tutorial)

------
dhawalhs
Direct Link to the edX course: [https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-
linuxfoundatio...](https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-
linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-2)

~~~
wutx3
Thanks!

------
dmix
Here is the list of subjects once you enroll (2 images):

[https://imgur.com/mU22za9,LzGtJUa#1](https://imgur.com/mU22za9,LzGtJUa#1)

[https://imgur.com/mU22za9,LzGtJUa#2](https://imgur.com/mU22za9,LzGtJUa#2)

~~~
sandworm
Chapter 01: The linux Foundation

Chapter 02: Linux Philosophy and Concepts

Yup, another linux course that starts with a lesson in IP law. "Windows for
dummies" doesn't start with an hour on Microsoft's corporate structure. It's
software. The students want to learn how to use it properly. So teach that
first. Leave the politics of f/oss for after they are already addicted.

I've seen more than a couple of these courses use the first lessons as a "it's
free, so expect rough edges" speech. Again, Windows courses never start by
explaining why it might have bugs. Linux works. Linux works well. You don't
need to open with excuses.

~~~
weland
I, for one, cannot remember _any_ training, workshop or course that didn't
have _at least_ half an hour of obvious, blatant corporate agenda crap and
here's-why-you-don't-need-any-technology-other-than-this-one. Some of them
subtly painted, but generally that. In time, I simply stopped attending any.
Whenever my employer needs me to learn something new, I end up suggesting
buying me two books on the subject and letting me take three days off to study
them. Cheaper and far more efficient.

I don't know what they're covering in the chapter about the Linux foundation,
but the second chapter sounds _extremely_ useful to me. A lot of people who
come from a Windows or often an OS X background don't really grok:

* That you can -- and _should_ \-- chain program together, not rely on the feature set of a single one

* That, when in doubt, you can look at the source of the program if you can read it

* That there are other release models at work other than "One major version ever X years and $osnameUpdate in between", and you need to know what you can expect from each

* That the kernel and various bits of userspace are separately developed and packaged, which has repercussions over what practical systems look like.

------
beforelight
Definitely a good start for users looking to switch over from Windows

------
lobo_tuerto
Here is a link that might be a good companion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3099527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3099527)

------
pnt12
I'm taking it as a cheap form of certification. Pretty good for new users
overall, intermediate users may learn from a chapter or two.

------
amirmansour
Despite being a proficient Linux user, I will still go through the course
videos, because I'm sure it will be fun to see how Torvalds would teach such a
topic.

~~~
wyclif
Linus only endorses the course, but he doesn't teach any of the content.

~~~
amirmansour
Ya I quickly noticed after the first couple of videos!

------
ericmo
Is there something new about it? The course has been in edx for quite some
time.

~~~
jestinjoy1
Nothing changed. Even they have the same questions at the end

~~~
JohnnyDevine
Is it worth doing as a non beginners course, ie I have 'some' Linux knowledge,
but would like to improve it?

------
jokoon
I'd prefer a course about kernel programming. I mean how much material can you
write about device management, memory management, executing a program, writing
a driver, etc ?

------
TheAppGuy
A trusted course from the Linux Foundation

------
thclark
Courses like these and SO makes John a happy man!

